# Problem mit  Reperaturpinsel



## Mallio (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Bin ein Photoshop Neuling und versuche mich mit Hilfe der Lerntutorials im Netz hieran vertraut zu machen.

Grade wollte ich ein Foto bearbeiten, indem ich Hautunreinheiten mit dem Reperaturpinsel beseitige.

Ich bediene das so, wie es erklärt wurde: mit gedrückter Alt-Taste und Mausklick suche ich mir eine Quell-Stelle aus, und setzte diese dann an die zu bereinigende Stelle in dem ich mit der Maustaste klicke. Leider funktioniert das überhaupt nicht. Ich kann in dem Kreis nur das kopieren, was ich ersetzten will. Aber wieso klappt das ersetzen nicht?


Könnt ihr mir bitte weiter helfen?
Danke!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
arbeitest du auf unterschiedlichen Ebenen? 
Also liegt deine Retuscheebene über der Ausgangsebene dann musst du in den optionen bei Aufnehmen „Akt. un. darunter“ auswählen.



Viele Grüße


----------



## pixelator (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo 
für mich, als Berufsfotograf, gehören die Reparaturwerkzeuge in die Spielzeugkiste von Photoshop. Diese Kiste wird leider immer größer. Bei deinem Vorhaben geht es um Retusche und nicht um eine "Reparatur". Der Kopierstempel ist hier das richtige Werkzeug. Seine Größe, Weichheit und Deckkraft bestimmen das Resultat. Einzelklicks und Malen ergeben unterschiedliche Ergebnisse. Z.B. in den Poren der Haut. Außerdem gibt es in der Optionsleiste noch die Verrechnungsmethoden (Modus). Eine riesengroße Hilfe bietet der Menüpunkt "Verblassen" unter "Bearbeiten". Angenommen dein letzter Pinselstrich war tendentiell richtig aber vielleicht etwas zu stark, so kannst du ihn hier prozentual etwas zurücknehmen. Auch hier stehen die Verrechnungsmethoden zur Verfügung. An dieser Stelle kann man sehr schön "blättern" und sich anschauen was die einzelnen Modi machen. Mit etwas Training wird selbst der beste Chirurg vor Neid erblassen... 
Wir Fotografen entfernen übrigens niemals (eigenmächtig) Warzen oder andere naturgegebene Fehler. Viele Menschen empfinden das als persönlichen Angriff..
Das klingt vielleicht alles ein wenig überheblich, ist aber freundlich und konstruktiv gemeint

Gruß pixelator

P.S Verblassen steht für viele Werkzeuge, Tonwertkorrektur und Farbton/Sättigung zur Verfügung


----------

